# AKC lab pups, only two left!!!



## silencer (May 12, 2010)

Hello everyone, I have 2 black male puppies available that are ready for your home! Sire and Dam are amazing hunting dogs for both upland game and waterfowl. This litters pedigree is stacked with hall of fame and champion blood lines. Lean mac, Creek Robber AKA Auggie, and Jazztimes frequent flyer, are just a few. I have started these pups on bumpers and pigeons and their prey drive is incredible! They will be athletic and hunting machines. Very smart and loyal family dogs also. For more pictures and info on health clearances and pedigree you can visit my blog auggiesjeter.blogspot.com


----------

